# Shimano SRAM combo... will it work?



## bleed_oil (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi there,
Trying to set up my bike for France in July.
I've usually got the 7800 Dura Ace gruppo on but I've made some modifications.
I've replaced the crank with a 50/34 Compact Ultegra SL.
Got a 11-28 SRAM Force rear cassette.
New Dura Ace 10 speed chain.
My question is will a rear Force derailleur work with the Dura Ace shifters?
If not, will a medium cage Ultegra rear derailleur work even though specs say the max is 27T?
thanks!


----------



## coasterbrake (Jun 10, 2006)

The force rear derailleur won't work. Sram and Shimano use different cable pull ratios. Sram is 1 to 1 and Shimano is 2 to 1. The ultegra may work, I wasn't aware they made a medium cage, I thought only short or long, either for a double or a triple. A short cage derailleurs upper pulley will most likely hit the largest cog on a 28, although some people on here claim that they have made it work. You'll have to play with the B-tension screw.


----------

